# Tug Log -In



## DonM (Sep 30, 2005)

Why is it that sometimes (about 50% of the time) I'm automatically signed in, and other times I have to do it myself?

thanks
don


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 30, 2005)

The automatic sign-in is done at your end, by your browser, using files called "cookies" on your computer that were previously sent from here.  If you do something that removes these cookies, then you must sign in manually.  Many people use utilities which remove cookies from their systems in the interest of system security, but without specific configuration to the contrary, they remove the good cookies with the bad. 

Alternatively, if you log in using a different computer, or even via a different browser on the same computer, it will not have access to your original cookies and you will have to log in manually.


----------



## DonM (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm using the same computer, and I'm not removing the cookies. I am being a little more religious about logging out when I'm done, and I think it says something about clearing the cookies.

Signing on this time it automatically signed me in???


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 1, 2005)

If you log off when you leave, you'll have to log back on when you return.

There is no real need to log off, from a bbs perspective.  I almost never actually log off.  After 15 minutes of inactivity the bbs considers you not to be active anyway and doesn't show you as being logged on.  The main effect of logging off is that you are dropped from the "who's online" listings immediately instead of 15 minutes after your last activity.

You might want to log off to allow somebody else to log into a different user account using the same computer.

When logging on, click the little "remember me" box, and when you come back later (via the same computer/browser combo) it will log you in automatically, provided you didn't leave by actually logging out.  If you are concerned about somebody else getting access to your account via this computer, be sure the "remember me" box is unchecked when logging on.

Other than that, cookie corruption seems to happen to everybody now and then.


----------



## DonM (Oct 3, 2005)

I've stopped logging out, and the problem has disappeared!


----------

